# Day 5 Morulas - anyone else? Or any happy endings?



## janie73 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi all

I have just had ET today. 5 day transfer of 2 morulas. Feeling pretty deflated. Not sure what happens but our embryos seem to be good quality until day 3 and then just fade away. This is our third cycle. I am a poor responder as only 2 eggs on our first cycle and 3 on this attempt. We did much better on our second cycle with 4 perfect 8-cell embryos on day 3 which became 2 morulas and 2 early blasts (not great quality) on day and had the latter put back - ended in a chemical. The 2 morulas from that cycle never made it to blast so I guess this is why I am so deflated today as I'm guessing the same thing will happen. 

Have spent most of my afternoon post-transfer trying to find success stories so thought I would post to see if anyone else has had a similar experience

Janie xxx


----------



## missbrightside (Jan 25, 2012)

Dear Janie

I'm sharing your pain.

On Friday at what was day 2 we had 10 embroys which - although not top quality - were developing normally.  It was decided to take them to blast.  When we went for our transfer yesterday one had disintegrated - 7 weren't good enough for transfer - leaving 2 which hadn't made it to blast.  They were at the 'compacting' stage (which I think is another term for the morula stage ?  Maybe not ?).  We had both transferred but I left the clinic feeling completely deflated and already feeling like it was 'game over'.  Let's just say that there were tears from the minute we got in the car .... 

This is our second cycle.  We had a 2 day transfer the last time and now I'm now doubtful that they even made it to day 5 ....  

I've (broken my promise to myself !) and done some googling and I have found some success stories.  In fact - there is a really lovely diary on here of a lady in the same position who has ended up with twins.  Looks like some embryos do develop slower than others - and for that reason some clinics (including ARGC) now do day 6 transfers.

So I'm going to try and keep positive.  This is such an emotional journey and to get so far along and to have it feel like it's been a waste of time is not nice !  

Take care of yourself.  Fingers crossed that we'll both have our own success story soon xxx


----------



## missbrightside (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry - it's me again !

Meant to say that my accupuncturist reminded me that embryo's do react differently when they are put back in their 'natural' environment - so no one really knows how they will react after transfer.  She said that she wished people weren't told about quality/stages on transfer day because it affects how they they then feel for the next two weeks.  She says she has had many ladies who come to her desperately disappointed but then have a nice surprise - but equally she has women who come convinced it has worked due to top quality embryo's but who then have a greater fall when it doesn't work.

Oh, what a rollercoaster this is for everyone.

xx


----------



## janie73 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey Miss Brightside, 

Am really sorry to hear you're suffering like me. I keep trying to remind myself that the reason why we risked taking them to blast was so that we knew we had the best on board. And we both do. So I guess we have to just try and keep the faith. There are definitely plenty of success stories and I've read various stats about the success rate being something like 25% rather than 50% (those aren't the exact figures by any means as I've read so many contrasting opinions) but the point is that they still COULD implant. Only time will tell. 

I'm sorry to hear you've had tears. I also left the clinic with the same feeling. I guess I had the slight advantage in that I kinda saw it coming. I wish I'd paid more attention to the embryologist now. As soon as I heard the word morula I pretty much shut-down. I think she said that one was good quality, just a day behind. She did give us the option to take them to day 6 so we could choose between them if we only wanted one (  are you crazy?!) so maybe they were same quality. Don't suppose it matters. There is nothing either of us can do to change things now.

So look after yourself too and do let me know how you get on. Yes, fingers crossed for us both. Thanks for the reply. Don't feel quite so alone now.

I'll have to try and find that diary you are talking about!

Take care
xxx


----------



## janie73 (Jul 28, 2011)

Miss Brightside... just seen your other post. Couldn't agree more. I kinda wish I didn't know. Last time I was pretty upset because I 'only' had early blastocysts... that seems so ridiculous now! 

I guess the thing that gets me down is that at least at day 3 transfer if you have good embryos then you can feel positive that they might make perfect blasts... whereas we kinda already know that they certainly aren't there at day 5. But I guess this is just silly because it's the end result that matters ..  not how you feel about it on day 3. Oh, I'm just rambling... I'm not sure I even make sense to myself!

xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I am a day 5 morula girl......had 2 put back...donor embryo  frozen transfers......baby is due any day now..........good luck xxx


----------



## janie73 (Jul 28, 2011)

Clarabell... if you were here right now I would kiss you! Best of luck with your impending special delivery! Thanks for posting.. missbrightside... hope you're reading!


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

...some people have amazing success with very poor embie quality yet some have a rubbish time with top quality.....i actually didn't know the difference because i went into it so blind.......i did a little acupuncture too......even now i worry all the time.....just want this little lady to come out and meet me.......will say some extra prayers for all you ladies xxx


----------



## missbrightside (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm reading ! (Damn you progesterone induced insomnia !)  

Thank you Clarabell - I am starting to feel a little bit better about everything now.  Must keep the faith.  And good luck back to you - really not long to go now !

Janie - you make perfect sense !  

Right - must get back to my book to try and go back to sleep ..... (I think an afternoon siesta will be on the cards !  Good job I've got this week off work !!)

xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Early blast and morula checking in....7 weeks pregnant today.

Also know someone who had two morulas put back and is almost full term with twins xx


----------



## janie73 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ah Dingle... I had come across your success so that's lovely to hear. I'd feel better if we knew it was your morula that put on a growth spurt! Trouble is, I keep thinking I have found success stories and then when you dig deeper you realise people had morulas put back.. but they were day 4 morulas... so not the same at all! Never mind. Really good luck for the rest of your 9 months and thanks for posting.

MissBrightside.... goodness me... 4.50am!!! Hope you've had an afternoon nap now! I'm back in work. Have so far managed to burst into tears on my boss (although feel SO much better for it... not sure he does though!) and do absolutely ZIP work. Not beating myself up about it though. Just the way it is.

xxx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Janie,

I had two morulas put back on this cycle and I am 27 weeks pregnant with one baby. They were put back on day three so I have no idea whether they would have progressed into blasts. Two week wait is terrible and all sorts of things go through your mind. Good luck and  I hope this helps.  xx


----------



## janie73 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi SashaJ - I remember you from my previous cycle... we tested about the same time... glad things have worked out for you!!! But I have to say.... morulas on day 3 .... sounds like they were over- not under-performers!!!


----------



## missbrightside (Jan 25, 2012)

Still awake !  It's the same every night.  I sleep for about 5 hours and then am wide awake !  I have to get up and do something otherwise I am literally just lying there.  It's definitely the progesterone as it was the same last cycle !  I normally sleep like a log ...... !

Congratulations to you Dingle & Sasha.

I've just re-found the diary I was reading yesterday that cheered me up no end.  I'm sure the lady won't mind me referring to it here.  It's titled 'Egg sharing ICSI' by Joanna1981.  Have a look.  It will make hometime come round much quicker ...... !

x


----------



## janie73 (Jul 28, 2011)

MissyB! I tried to find that last night. Drove my DH mad as was tapping away on my phone in bed at well past midnight!! Off to find it now as a little post-lunch boost. Then... I really must do some work!!!

I'm normally an insomniac... but bizarrely, I always sleep well during treatment. I think I'm just so exhausted from fretting all day ... and probably the lack of caffeine and alcohol ... that I just crash!! Hope you do better soon... think of all the sleepless nights as good training! xxx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my God Janie I remember you too!! How are you?? 

To be honest I don't know a lot about morulas but I know it's a good sign. You can never tell whether mine would have progressed further so they put them back on day 3. I always wondered why they didn't take them to blasts, which made me think that they were not good quality but then we only had three embies so they were being cautious. I wish you all the best. I hope this is your lucky cycle. xxx


----------



## janie73 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Sasha... been better! Been good between treatments but last few days have been tough. 

Missbrightside... found it! Yes, what a lovely story. I kinda expected to read that they weren't really day 5 morulas but no doubting it! Definitely a good one for keeping the spirits up! Going to really try and not fuss from here on in. ...

....Although obviously I will be very receptive to any other morula success stories!!!


----------

